# A little help with lights.



## Demetrius (Mar 9, 2006)

I was looking at the sight e-conolight.com and noticed they had really good deals. You see I'm trying to find a 150 watt hps system that is able to plug into a standard 3 prong outlet. I don't want a hydroponic system with a big side reflector but a light that I can hang down from the ceiling like on chains or something. It can have a reflector I just basically need it to be able to hang from the ceiling and plug into a three prong outler. I checked out their ballast kits and I couldn't tell if they came with the three prong standard thing or not. If this site doesn't have what I need come someone please tell me of one. Thank you very much.
Thanks


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

www.insidesun.com
you can get the chain links from home depot or lowes
heres my light its hanging from the ceiling 1000 watt
and here the chain the must be small or it wont fit on the reflector


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

If you do not want a remote ballast get the already housed one. the ballast kit requires your own wiring. I can PM you some links on how to rewire yourself one. but if you screw up ballasts can electrocute you. You can hook up a 3-prong socket to the ones already in a case. depends on what you want.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

lol ,dude buy a pre installed ballast trust me ,you dont want to fool around with that stuff unless you know what you doing.i dont want you getting electricuted or blown up


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2006)

A remote ballast will greatly reduce the heat generated inside your grow. The built in ballasts also add considerable weight(relevant to hanging) and adds deminsion(Height) to your light, which subtracts heighth available in your grow space. Go with a remoted ballast. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

Listen to these guys they are right. Re-wiring a HID flood is tricky and takes time. You have to know how to read an electrical schematic. for 75 bucks at insidesun.com you can get a 250watt remote ballast light. If you don't knw much about wiring do not start messing with those transformers and capacitors. They can kill you. The 150W are cheap and great. but with a 250 you can get hortilux bulbs and stuff that have great spectrums.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. So what you are saying is that the 250 watt hps on insidesun.com does plug into a standard 3 prong outlet? If it does the only problem will be hanging up that big reflector from the ceiling. Thanks again.


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, it plugs directly into a "3-prong" 120 outlet. The ballast is remoted already. The only weight to be considered for the hanging is the bulb, reflector and fixture. Pretty light, only a few lbs.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

just get some ceiling hooks from the harware store and some chain links


----------

